
Coetzee’s Boyhood Photographs - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/01/19/coetzees-boyhood-photographs/
======
sleazy_b
Kind of a strange read. I'm a huge fan of Coetzee, but I'm more interested in
these photographs for what they can tell me about Coetzee the author
(biographically) than I am in their artistic merits. The author of this
article seems intent on ascribing an artistry to these photos taken by a
teenager that presumes the intentionality of his writing of later years. I'm
not saying it's not there, but saying, "[t]he images conjure Waiting for Godot
(which Coetzee would not yet, by then, have read)..." seem to undermine the
premise.

------
michel__
It's a shame to have lost such a literary great. His work will most definitely
live on.

~~~
Numberwang
Is he dead?

~~~
lobster_johnson
Could be a sly reference to Summertime, an autobiographical novel (considered
the third in the sequence that begins with Boyhood and Youth) in which Coetzee
dies before finishing his biography.

Or just some weird kind of trolling.

